# Liberty Movement > Grassroots Central >  Operation College Campus Blitz

## Jennifer Reynolds

Hello fellow Ron Paul Supporters,
School is about to start and we need those students to learn about Ron Paul before anyone else attacks.  That is why I am proposing that we all go to as many schools as we can as close to the start of school as we can and hand out information.  Most schools start somewhere around August 20th. It will be relatively simple, cheap and a fantastic way to reach all of the students.  I will be running the whole show.  The campaign cannot work with us on this. Something about FEC rules....whatever.  Nevertheless, Operation College Campus has begun.

I am sorry this is so long, but it contains a lot of instructions and is designed to be self-running.  Everything you need should be here.  

This was originally designed for Meetup groups but it works just as well for student groups.  Just follow the exact same setup.  If you have questions you can contact me at ronpaulproject@mail.com or jeff.frazee@ronpaul2008.com


Here is what you need to do.
1.  Have some folks in your Meetup group call the schools in your area and ask if you can come to campus to set up a table so that you may hand out information to students.  Emphasize that you will not be asking for any donations!  You only want to inform.  Each school will have very different rules.  So far, I have heard no, from most community colleges, yes, as long as you fill out a form from one, and yes, as long as a student group supports you and sits with you.  I propose asking the college Republicans if they will support you.  Tell them you will be handing out voter registration cards and they can turn them in. (They will get a bounty from the local GOP office for each card they send in, so they will be willing to help.)

2.  Find out what the school is willing to offer you.  Hopefully, a table and a couple of chairs.  Most that agree will do this much.

3.  Find out what you need to do to reserve a date.  Try to get a date as close to the first day of school as possible.  They will not let you show up any time you feel like it, it must be coordinated.  It is best to only hit the school once, most have that as a rule anyway.

4.  If the school says no, then consider trying to set up your own table on the sidewalk outside the school.  This may not work for many reasons:  the students may park on campus and they don't walk on the sidewalk; or the city may not allow it.  DO NOT BREAK ANY LAWS.  If you are going to try this approach, make sure you call the local police first and find out the rules and regulations for being on the sidewalk.  We are not a bunch of hoodlums.  We are respectable Ron Paul supporters!

Once you have the date set up at the school, you will need materials to hand out.  I have a list for you.  Please do not deviate.  I worked with several professional people at marketing groups to determine exactly what will appeal to students the most.  A lot of work has gone into this list.  I have tried to keep it short so the cost of copies will not be great.

Documents

http://www.ronpaullibrary.org/document.php?id=441  (Domestic Surveillance and the Patriot Act)
http://www.ronpaullibrary.org/document.php?id=498  (Political Power and the Rule of Law)
http://www.ronpaullibrary.org/document.php?id=524  (We Just Marched in So We Can Just March Out)
http://www.ronpaullibrary.org/document.php?id=396  (The National ID Trojan Horse)
http://www.lewrockwell.com/paul/paul353.html          (Rethinking the Draft Abolish Selective Service)
http://www.lewrockwell.com/paul/paul396.html          (Defend the Constitution)
http://www.ronpaullibrary.org/document.php?id=658  (End the Income Tax)
http://www.gambling911.com/Ron-Paul-...ng-081507.html  (Just use the text after the introduction)
http://www.gambling911.com/Ron-Paul-...ng-081507.html  (Just use the text)


http://www.gambling911.com/Ron-Paul-Draft-081207.html


Pass them around.   If you don't like the site, take off the header and just use the text.  These are terrific and will grab a lot of people!
http://www.ronpaul2008.com/files/Flyer-Issues.pdf  (Issues page from Ron Paul website)

You can download these articles and print them as they are, or try to re-format each one so that it fits on one page.  UPDATE:  The folks at the Ron Paul Library have made your life easier.  You can now go to:  http://ronpaullibrary.org/reprints.php  for these docs reformatted so they fit on one page (hopefully it will work for all.)  This should save everyone a lot of money in copies.  Thanks RPL.  

Each group should have a lot of voter registration cards.  If you work with a Republican Group on campus, they may supply the cards for you or call your local county registrars office or the secretary of state.

Here is an official document found from a link from the FEC.  
Rules for Voting and Voter Registration Cards.  Print one copy of the whole document (it is 20 pages) to keep on the table (do not hand out) and print out a bunch of the general registration forms that are in this document.   http://www.eac.gov/docs/NVRA%20Update%2009-12-06.pdf
The general registration forms work for anyone in the country.  Good for the out-of-state students.  But it always better to have the particular voter registration form for your state, so get the cards from your county.  Here, in Phoenix, they will give 200 to each person who asks at no charge.

You also need to print out one page of this document.  It has a few changes to the information in the above document.  http://www.eac.gov/register_vote.asp?format=none
Print one of these out and keep it on the table also. Attach to the back of the Rules for Voting Guidelines. 

I also suggest printing out this list on small cards or try to copy them into a Word document so you can cut them up and hand them out as well.  Or you can just print this on a full page and attach it to the articles, whatever is easier:  

Ron Paul's Best Websites
www.Ronpaul2008.com (His home page.)
www.Ronpaullibrary.org (a list of his works)
www.Youtube.com (great links to tons of Ron Paul videos)
www.facebook.com (Other students from your school may already have a group going.)
www.LewRockwell.com (Ron Paul forum in lower left corner)



If your group has any buttons and bumper stickers to hand out, that would be fine too.


DO NOT USE THE TRI-FOLD or SLIM JIM.  These tout his pro-life issue. As a marketing issue only, saying that Dr. Paul is pro-life will lose us college voters before they even look at him.  To many, pro-life means that as President he will ban all abortions across the country.  That is not his position.  His position is that it is a state's rights issue.  That is too difficult to sum up in two words.  This is not up for debate.  I had a lot of discussion with the marketing team, and this term will lose us voters.  There is no other way to say it.  Let them learn about Ron Paul first, before they deal with that extremely sensitive topic.  Depending on the part of the country, those two words could lose as many as 75% of the students in one fell swoop.  Dr. Paul's position is what it is.  But let them learn about it from him.  Let them learn about the complexities of his stance on the issue on their own.  [Of course if they ask, feel free to tell them, but make sure you explain that as a states rights issue, there could never be another President to come along and make a decision for the whole country.  So for the pro-choice leaning, Dr. Paul's position protects them from a nationwide ban, for the pro-life leaning, Dr. Paul's position gives them a way to get what they want from their state.  I know many of you hold very firm positions on this topic, as do I.  This is not about us.  This is about the best way to get a man elected.]  Moreover, most college students are democrats, but we can win them over.  

Please, no matter what your view on the abortion issue, please keep it OUT of this College blitz.  We don't want to lose any voters!!!!  We are trying to grab as many as possible.  The topics have been chosen for their specificity to the typical college student's interests.  

Don't forget the old adage:  if you are not liberal when you are young, you have no heart, if you are not conservative when you get older, you have no money.  Remember, these are young, liberal students, we need to show them how Ron Paul will help them.  Focusing on his being a conservative Republican will not help.  So forget the slim jim.  Always remember your audience.


Try to get a Ron Paul Revolution banner to tape to the edge of your table.  They are bright and will attract students.

If you can, print a large sign that reads: WANT TO: Prevent a Draft? End the War? End all Income Taxes? Reinstate the Constitution?
and put it on a stick next to your table.  Try to make it large enough to be read from a ways away.

Finally, make sure the people running the table are very familiar with Ron Paul's issues.  It would be cute if the volunteers could be wearing homemade t-shirts that say RP Revolution or I support Ron Paul or Ron Paul 2008 (something non-issue oriented but designed to get people familiar with his name).  Make them really crude.  Walgreens is selling t-shirts right now for 3 bucks.  Use one of those, grab a sharpie and write all over it.  If students like the idea, they may copy it and wear their own homemade shirts on campus.  Or just wear a really nice Ron Paul shirt while you sit there.  I like the cheap idea, but either way is good.  

Please limit your items to those listed above.  Please do not push any other information.  Do not try to sell anything to anyone.  We could get banned from the campus completely if we do not behave.  Again, remember, this is about Ron Paul, and only Ron Paul.

With any luck, the Ron Paul fever will catch fire on campuses as well as it has on the "interwebs."  We only need to grab a couple of them, then they can take off with it from here.

Please post a list of the colleges you are covering so we will not have overlap and work being done twice.  Post it on this thread, so others can search to see if a particular campus is already handled.

If you can't get a table and are just handing out material, pick your favs, or make a little booklet.  It is a lot of info, but they may look at it.  You can try fliers too, but I like the articles better.  They may not be willing to read them, but those that do, it will really grab them.  Or have a few folks each handing out different things.  

But please stick to the suggested materials for marketing reasons they are the best of the best.

*update*:

We had our first booklet handout thing today and had no problem today without a table.  In fact, the table people were not getting any visitors, so we were better off without them.  

Also, just found out today - fliers do not work at all. They end up on the floor. But when we copied the article and stapled them, not one hit the ground. Also, we got 0 signups for voter registration, so those aren't as important as I thought. But we didn't have a table so that might be the difference.


P.S. We brought 500 booklets with us today and had 4 people handing things out. I wish we had had 5000 and 25 people all over campus helping out. But then our campus is huge and those 25 would never have bumped into each other. 

Also, Make sure you put a cover page that has the webpage links and something that says Ron Paul for U.S. President and then pick a few catchy phrases to catch their eye.

I couldn't believe how many people asked me running for president of what? I totally forgot about student body president and things like that.

Also, add a back page with voter reg. info and links.

The less professional they were the more they were willing to take them. I couldn't pay people to take the pretty ones with his pic on them that the RP library made up for us. But as long as it was just a word document in black and white, they were ok with taking it.

They hate being sold, but they don't mind info.

Just what I learned.

----------


## Jennifer Reynolds

///

----------


## Jennifer Reynolds

///

----------


## Jennifer Reynolds

///

----------


## Lois

*Hi Jennifer,

I want to help with this, but I'm a bit confused.  When you say --





			
				"Meetup limits the number of messages that can be sent out to 25 per MONTH"
			
		

Do you mean that each person who belongs to a specific meetup group can only send out a total of 25 messages to any meetup group, and does that include 25 messages to one's own meetup group?  In other words -- I post messages for my own meetup group (maybe 10 so far this month), so does that mean that I can only send out 15 more messages this month, no matter what meetup group I send it to?

I have another idea -- or is this too hard to do --

each of us on this board (who sees this post) sends out the message about the college campus plan to our own meetup group, and then report back to you so you can cross that meetup group off the list.  Or if that's too much work for you, maybe we can somehow cross it off the list ourselves.   Then we can work on those meetup groups which are left over.
*
Lois

----------


## beermotor

I emailed the Alpharetta meetup, ronpaul-8.  I'll pick up 249 and 124 (Dunwoody, I think it's 124, might be 126) and the rest of the ones in Georgia as well.  Why don't you just do it that way, by states?

----------


## Lois

*Great -- I'm confused again 

The link to the Meetup Groups that Jennifer gave us --

http://ronpaul.meetup.com/about/

That has a list of the meetups with a number in front of each meetup group.  However, the number corresponds to the number of members in each group, so that number can change as a new member is added to a meetup group.  

But each meetup group has its own number -- like my Charlottesville meetup group number is RonPaul-120.  

(Are you with me so far?)

So are we supposed to be using the number on the Meetup.com/about page, which can change or the actual meetup group number (like RonPaul-120)?
*

----------


## LibertyEagle

Lois, since she directed people to http://ronpaul.meetup.com/about/, it sounds very much like she is talking about the numbers in front of the groups on *that* page.

----------


## spacebetween

Is this a new development that the campaign can't work with students?? That doesn't really make sense...

Jeff Frazee (he's the guy that's been filming the streaming video in Iowa... like the debate) has been the head of Students for Paul, which the official campaign absorbed. He has already begun collaborating with representatives at different universities primarily through the Facebook group. Soon, there will be a Students for Paul section on the campaign's website!

Anyway, certain people have already planned to establish a student organization for Ron Paul at The University of Texas, so you can strike that off the list. And, anyway, most of the students won't even be back for school until around the 25th.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Is this a new development that the campaign can't work with students?? That doesn't really make sense...
> 
> Jeff Frazee has been the head of Students for Paul, which the official campaign absorbed. He has already begun collaborating with representatives at different universities primarily through the Facebook group. Soon, there will be a Students for Paul section on the campaign's website!
> 
> Anyway, certain people have already planned to establish a student organization for Ron Paul at The University of Texas, so you can strike that off the list. And, anyway, most of the students won't even be back for school until around the 25th.



Space, are you worried that we are going to step on Jeff's toes?

If by chance there happens to be more than one Ron Paul campaign effort going on at a university, do you see that as a problem? I seriously doubt ONE person, Jeff, can manage the campaign efforts for _all_ the universities in the United States.  Do you?  If you do, well then, we should use that same logic in thinking that Ron Paul campaign headquarters can handle all the campaign efforts for the general public.  After all, they have many more than just one person now at Ron Paul headquarters.  Problem solved.  WE can all just stop working for Ron Paul and go back to whatever it is we were doing before this campaign started.  

In my opinion, Jennifer has a great idea and we should run with it.

----------


## spacebetween

> If by chance there happens to be more than one Ron Paul campaign effort going on at a university, do you see that as a problem? I seriously doubt ONE person, Jeff, can manage the campaign efforts for _all_ the universities in the United States.  Do you?


No, that's not what I said. It would suck to get to the Student Services Building to register our organization (like we have to do at my school) only to find out there are two other Ron Paul groups or something due to some miscommunication.

All I'm saying is that the infrastructure has been set in place largely on Facebook. I'm not saying it's a bad idea to pursue what Jennifer has suggested. The Austin Meetup group has been doing so aggressively, which I think is a great idea. But, just try to get as much info as you can before you run around making groups here and there if it's already been done.

EDIT: And, she said the head campaign couldn't deal with students now or something (see OT). I just wanted clarification on that.

----------


## LibertyEagle

Thanks.  If you're talking about where she mentioned FEC rules, well, for the most part it seems that we can't collaborate with the campaign on grassroots efforts.  Good 'ol McCain-Feingold.  

Go here and click on Jen's Blog.

http://www.paulforall.com/

Beyond that, I guess we'll have to wait for Jennifer to wake up and get on-line to tell us. 

Hook 'em Horns!

----------


## Lois

*Yes, I agree -- the more group efforts, the better.*

----------


## ARealConservative

> Space, are you worried that we are going to step on Jeff's toes?
> 
> If by chance there happens to be more than one Ron Paul campaign effort going on at a university, do you see that as a problem? I seriously doubt ONE person, Jeff, can manage the campaign efforts for _all_ the universities in the United States.  Do you?  If you do, well then, we should use that same logic in thinking that Ron Paul campaign headquarters can handle all the campaign efforts for the general public.  After all, they have many more than just one person now at Ron Paul headquarters.  Problem solved.  WE can all just stop working for Ron Paul and go back to whatever it is we were doing before this campaign started.  
> 
> In my opinion, Jennifer has a great idea and we should run with it.


This isn't about stepping on toes - but it is about using resources efficiently.

Jeff is heading up an effort - and has HQ backing.   He is looking for volunteers to work with him.  I encourage everyone to sign up with Jeff and not duplicate his efforts.

----------


## RonPaulLibrary

Jennifer,

1)  I will format each of the documents you listed as a downloadable PDF and will post them in the library.  I'll follow the same graphic format of the Ron Paul Issues PDF.  Give me an hour or so...

2)  Note that two of the documents you listed on Lew Rockwell's site are also in the library:

*Rethinking the Draft* - http://www.ronpaullibrary.org/document.php?id=488
*Defend the Constitution* - http://www.ronpaullibrary.org/document.php?id=843

Lew Rockwell's site usually changes the titles from Paul's original release, but the content is the same.  For the PDF documents I'll use Lew's titles as I feel they make a better headline.

Let me know if we can do anything else to help this project.

----------


## RonPaulLibrary

First PDF is posted at the library.  We added a new page for reprints at the following link:

http://ronpaullibrary.org/reprints.php

This page is not tied into the site's menu yet, but that will be up in an hour or so.  For now, just use the link above.

I should have the other PDFs up in a few minutes.  Comments are welcome and I would particularly like to know if we should include a disclaimer in the footer (not paid for by the campaign, etc.)

----------


## RonPaulLibrary

PDF versions of all the documents Jennifer listed are now posted in the Ron Paul Library on the following page:

http://ronpaullibrary.org/reprints.php

These have the same graphic format as the campaign's Issues flyer,  but have a disclaimer stating they are not authorized by the campaign.

Please let me know if you find any errors or would like to see any changes.  

Thanks!

----------


## Sematary

Ok - I'll hit 26-50
I'll post when I'm done.

----------


## Sematary

How do you email the group of you're not a member?

----------


## Sematary

> How do you email the group of you're not a member?


Does anyone know how to do this? I can't find an "email the group" link or anything similar.

----------


## CAKochenash

Meetup group 614 will take care of Valparaiso University in Indiana on or around 8/28.

----------


## Jennifer Reynolds

///

----------


## Jennifer Reynolds

///

----------


## slantedview

I LOVE this idea. Too bad I'm a few years out of college or else I'd join in myself. I do think this is a great idea though!

----------


## Jennifer Reynolds

///

----------


## Jennifer Reynolds

///

----------


## LibertyEagle

> I will start this off.  *I will take groups 1-24*.  Our Meetup group is covering ASU and Red Mountain Community College.  
> 
> Will someone take the next group 25-49 and email them the message?  The link again to find the email list is: http://ronpaul.meetup.com/about/
> 
> You are only allowed to email 25 messages per day.  Send the message to the Meetup coordinator.


Ok, I'm confused.  You said you were taking the first 24.  

Nevermind, I see where you said you cannot.  I'll see what I can do, but it may be too soon since I sent out request for contributions for the grassroots ads.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Great, please get on the list to mail out messages?  So far, all know that is taken is 26-50.  Could you hit groups 1-25 please.  Just copy that little blurb: 
> 
> Hi all,
> We have started Operation College Campus. Need all Meetup groups to participate. It is easy, cheap, and a great way to get the word out. Please click on: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...800#post109800 for details. If you have questions, email Jennifer at ronpaulproject@mail.com 
> 
> Then go to groups 1-24 and find the coordinator and click send a message and paste that message.  Then go back to group 2, do the same, etc.  (I found it easiest to hit the back button to get back to the list.)


Jennifer, the link you specify here is a bad link!

----------


## Jennifer Reynolds

///

----------


## Jennifer Reynolds

///

----------


## LibertyEagle

Login first, then go to the meetup group that you want to send a message to.  Look on the right and send mail to the organizer.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Ok, I'm confused.  You said you were taking the first 24.  
> 
> Nevermind, I see where you said you cannot.  I'll see what I can do, but it may be too soon since I sent out request for contributions for the grassroots ads.


Jennifer, I'm sorry, but I can't send messages either.  I'm maxed out too from a preceding effort.

----------


## Jennifer Reynolds

///

----------


## Syren123

> Thats cool.  (The link to send a message to the coordinator shows up on my left.)
> 
> Come on.  Who will take 1-25?  Let's get this thing moving.


Okay I'll do 1-25.  Will report in when done.

----------


## Jennifer Reynolds

///

----------


## LibertyEagle

This is worthwhile.  Please join in and help.  All you need to do is send email messages to 25 organizers.  That is all that is being asked of you.

----------


## PatriotOne

> Great!  Now we need 51-75.  Next please.



I'll take 51-75.

----------


## Jennifer Reynolds

vvv

----------


## Syren123

Problem.
I did 1-12 no problem.  13 said I was limited to 12 messages A DAY.  So I'll have to do 13-24 tomorrow and 25 the next day.

That was easy and fun to see the other meetups' pictures!  Las Vegas had a darling one of Ron Paul and a little girl - big smiles on both! Really cute.

----------


## Jennifer Reynolds

///

----------


## Jennifer Reynolds

///

----------


## Syren123

> Wow, really?  I wonder if anyone else ran into these problems.  The good news is that you hit the groups with the most members!  Thanks Syren.


I'm going to finish up my group; it's just gonna take a couple of days.  I'll check back on Thursday to see where we are and will take another batch if necessary.

----------


## ghemminger

> Wow, really?  I wonder if anyone else ran into these problems.  The good news is that you hit the groups with the most members!  Thanks Syren.


Jen, What a fantastic POST.  College students are the perfect people to head a Revolution!!!

We have 6 MAjor Universities and 4-5 Community Colleges here in the Inland Empire..I will foward this post to our meetup!

----------


## anobjectivist

I'll mail coordinators of groups 76-100.

----------


## PatriotOne

> Great, please get on the list to mail out messages?  So far, all know that is taken is 26-50.  Could you hit groups 1-25 please.  Just copy that little blurb: 
> 
> Hi all,
> We have started Operation College Campus. Need all Meetup groups to participate. It is easy, cheap, and a great way to get the word out. Please click on: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...800#post109800 for details. If you have questions, email Jennifer at ronpaulproject@mail.com 
> 
> Then go to groups 1-24 and find the coordinator and click send a message and paste that message.  Then go back to group 2, do the same, etc.  (I found it easiest to hit the back button to get back to the list.)


Jennifer.  The link in your cut and paste message there seems to be broken.

Hmmmm.l...never mind.  It's working now.

----------


## Jennifer Reynolds

///

----------


## Jennifer Reynolds

///

----------


## shrugged0106

> Yeah it was fixed.  
> Paste this instead.  I also fixed it in the main message.  Sorry about that.  But thanks for catching it!
> 
> Again, here is the link to the Meetup group list:
> http://ronpaul.meetup.com/about/
> 
> Click on that. Take a group of 25. Please try to take them in order or we will get all confused. 26-50 is taken. We need 1-25 next.
> 
> Click on group 1, find the coordinator on the left, click on the "any questions" link. Paste this message:
> ...




I'll take 101-125 for ya hon.  Just give me a chance to be clear on what I am sending here

----------


## d'anconia

There are two EXCELLENT ways to get RP's name out into the campuses:
a.) Have a table in the commons area informing people about him
and
b.) Have someone who lives on campus and has a window facing a high-traffic area put up a RP sign in their window for everyone to see.

----------


## goldenequity

*To everyone: Don't Look to National HQ...Why?*

*HERE*
(scroll down to *Post #1*)

This is one of the most *liberating posts* I ran across on the forum.

A must read for all grassroots supporters considering an effort such as what
Jennifer is proposing.

randy

----------


## shrugged0106

> I'll take 101-125 for ya hon.  Just give me a chance to be clear on what I am sending here




OK, starting sending to group 101-125.

----------


## Jennifer Reynolds

///

----------


## Jennifer Reynolds

///

----------


## Jennifer Reynolds

///

----------


## shrugged0106

> You are sending this message:
> 
> Hi all,
> We have started Operation College Campus. Need all Meetup groups to participate. It is easy, cheap, and a great way to get the word out. Please click on: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=10998 for details. If you have questions, email Jennifer at ronpaulproject@mail.com
> 
> 
> ok.  
> 
> Just copy that right now.  Then go to http://ronpaul.meetup.com/about/   You may have to sign in to Meetup.
> ...





Hey, I noticed the Ames and Northern Iowa group is in mine.  Did you want a special message for them?

----------


## Jennifer Reynolds

///

----------


## shrugged0106

> No, nothing special for now.  They are already bombarded with stuff to do.  I suppose they will hit the back burner with this.  Let them.  They have enough on their plate.  If they can join in this drive too, that would be great, but I don't want to put any additional pressure on them.  Of course, you could add "thanks for all you work in the straw polls."   But you are limited to the number of characters in the message.  If it fits, cool.



You got it, and btw, TY for your efforts here.

----------


## Jennifer Reynolds

///

----------


## shrugged0106

> come on, 126-150.  Need some help here folks.  I will be doing all the hard stuff.  Answering 700 emailed questions.  Please.




Can I do those on another computer by chance?  I'm willing to help more if needed.  

I'm really surprised you arent getting more aid.

----------


## Jennifer Reynolds

///

----------


## michaelwise

I went to the county board of elections today. they gave me a case of 1200 voter registration applications for free, and the rules for a voter registration drive. I think our efforts in handing out campaign literature should be accompanied with voter registration applications.

----------


## shrugged0106

> Maybe shrugged.  Thanks for the offer.  You would have to set up a new Meetup account.  Is that possible?
> 
> 
> I just don't get it.  I am talking about getting info to over a million people.  I just need 25 people to step up and spend a couple of minutes.  A COUPLE OF MINUTES!!
> 
> So far, I have over 300 people who have seen this post and ignored our pleas for help!  
> 
> You really are great Shrugged.  Thanks.


My pleasure,  I just wish I could do more.

Mods....

Can we get a sticky on this thread for jennifer.  She could really use a few more hands and it's not much effort on our end.

----------


## Jennifer Reynolds

///

----------


## Jennifer Reynolds

///

----------


## Jennifer Reynolds

///

----------


## Syren123

> Here is all we are asking you to do.  Copy a message and paste it 25 times to 25 different Meetup coordinators.  See above simple instructions.


Did anyone else run into the problem I did with only being able to send 12 emails a day?  Maybe it's cuz I'm not a coordinator.

----------


## PatriotOne

> Did anyone else run into the problem I did with only being able to send 12 emails a day?  Maybe it's cuz I'm not a coordinator.


I just got done doing 23 messages.  2 on my list I didn' have to send because one was Ron Paul Radio and one was the National Coordinator's group.

I'm a member of the Ron Paul Radio Meet Up group.  I wonder if that makes a diff?

----------


## shrugged0106

anyone notice the strange phenomenon of so many meetup groups having between 60-65 members?

----------


## Jennifer Reynolds

///

----------


## Jennifer Reynolds

///

----------


## danda

Hi Jennifer,

This may be of help.   From:

http://ronpaulforums.com/showthread....roup#post89561




> Also anyone can email the RP meetup Groups they are listed as
> 
> ronpaul-1@meetup.com
> ronpaul-2@meetup.com
> ronpaul-3@meetup.com
> ....
> ....
> ...
> 
> ...


I have not tested this, but it may be that a single sender can emali each of them.  If so, it would not be a big deal to write a script that can send out all the mails.  ( possibly time delayed, eg: 1 per minute. )

----------


## PatriotOne

> anyone notice the strange phenomenon of so many meetup groups having between 60-65 members?


LOL...the groups are listed by how many members it has.  All my groups had between 80 something and 116.

----------


## shrugged0106

> LOL...the groups are listed by how many members it has.  All my groups had between 80 something and 116.





lmao!!  DOH!!!

----------


## Jennifer Reynolds

///

----------


## Jennifer Reynolds

///

----------


## Jennifer Reynolds

///

----------


## PatriotOne

> I don't know how to write a script.  If this is something you can do and finish off the whole thing.  Cool.  Let us know.  
> 
> Until then,
> groups 151-175 need covering.


Do you want me to try to see if I can do more than 25? Maybe it depends on what a person's membership type is.   I'll take 151-175.  If it won't allow me to finish them off I will do them tomarrow

----------


## Jennifer Reynolds

///

----------


## Jennifer Reynolds

///

----------


## Jennifer Reynolds

///

----------


## PatriotOne

> Friend is done.


Jennifer.  The reason it took me so long is because it takes forever for the map with the push pins to load on the page and I can't get teh link to the meet up group until it is done.  Is it just me?

----------


## PatriotOne

> thank Patriot. already tried that.  It only allows you to send 25 messages PER MONTH!!!  Sucks.


Per month?    Hmmmm....Ron Paul supporters and coordination may be outgrowing the MeetUp.com system

----------


## kylebrotherton

I'll email the Seattle are (we have mailing list).

----------


## Syren123

> I'll email the Seattle are (we have mailing list).


I've emailed your coordinator already.   Seattle meetup is #4.

----------


## mport1

> So, will someone else take 151-175 please?


I will take them.  Are you sure its not 12 per day?  I've been sending out 12 per day before events and it has worked fine (once it gets to 12 it says I can't send any more).

Here is an idea.  *Create new accounts to message.*  I created 4-5 Meetup accounts so I could get around this stupid messaging rule to email people about events.  I would use one until it was maxed out and then move on to another.

----------


## Jennifer Reynolds

///

----------


## Jennifer Reynolds

///

----------


## mport1

Done!  Guys, this is REALLY easy and EXTREMELY important.  After I'm done working out I will come back on and use my multiple accounts to email at least 100 more.

We can get this done tonight if a few more people help out and also use the multiple account technique.

----------


## danda

Okay, I started the script running at #176.  It is sending an email every 10 seconds and will run until 683.   It's been about 5 mins and I haven't received any bounces yet.  Otherwise, I have no way to know for sure that they are going through or not.  If anyone in any of these groups can verify, it would be helpful.

Sent email to ronpaul-176@meetup.com. Waiting 10 seconds
Sent email to ronpaul-177@meetup.com. Waiting 10 seconds
Sent email to ronpaul-178@meetup.com. Waiting 10 seconds
Sent email to ronpaul-179@meetup.com. Waiting 10 seconds
Sent email to ronpaul-180@meetup.com. Waiting 10 seconds
Sent email to ronpaul-181@meetup.com. Waiting 10 seconds
Sent email to ronpaul-182@meetup.com. Waiting 10 seconds
Sent email to ronpaul-183@meetup.com. Waiting 10 seconds
Sent email to ronpaul-184@meetup.com. Waiting 10 seconds
Sent email to ronpaul-185@meetup.com. Waiting 10 seconds
Sent email to ronpaul-186@meetup.com. Waiting 10 seconds
Sent email to ronpaul-187@meetup.com. Waiting 10 seconds

.
.
.
Up to #215 so far.

Hope that helps.




> I don't know how to write a script.  If this is something you can do and finish off the whole thing.  Cool.  Let us know.  
> 
> Until then,
> groups 151-175 need covering.

----------


## mport1

> Okay, I started the script running at #176.  It is sending an email every 10 seconds and will run until 683.   It's been about 5 mins and I haven't received any bounces yet.  Otherwise, I have no way to know for sure that they are going through or not.  If anyone in any of these groups can verify, it would be helpful.
> 
> Sent email to ronpaul-176@meetup.com. Waiting 10 seconds
> Sent email to ronpaul-177@meetup.com. Waiting 10 seconds
> Sent email to ronpaul-178@meetup.com. Waiting 10 seconds
> Sent email to ronpaul-179@meetup.com. Waiting 10 seconds
> Sent email to ronpaul-180@meetup.com. Waiting 10 seconds
> Sent email to ronpaul-181@meetup.com. Waiting 10 seconds
> Sent email to ronpaul-182@meetup.com. Waiting 10 seconds
> ...


Hopefully we can verify that this works.  If not, I'm trying to recruit the Facebook group for help.

----------


## danda

I just started getting bounce messages.   Looks like you have to be a member of the group to send to those addresses.




> Your message to ronpaul-207@meetup.com was not
> sent because you must be a member of West Lafayette/Purdue for Ron Paul 2008 Family Meetup to email the
> group.


Sorry for the false hopes.  Back to the manual methods I guess.

----------


## SeanEdwards

I attend a California community college. I'll ask at the school what the policy is on setting up a candidate table.

If they say no, I'm gonna start a $#@!-storm too. The campuses here have been covered with all kinds of illegal-immigrant oriented political junk, such as the "dream act". If the freakin illegals can do political organizing on campus, then the school administration better think twice before banning Ron Paul.

----------


## Jennifer Reynolds

///

----------


## Jennifer Reynolds

///

----------


## Jennifer Reynolds

///

----------


## Jennifer Reynolds

///

----------


## AZ Libertarian

I am the Organizer of the Phoenix Group (listed as #8th Nationally).  We were the 7th Ron Paul Meetup Group to be created, so our URL is:
http://ronpaul.meetup.com/7/

To e-mail my entire group, I can send an e-mail to:
ronpaul-7-announce@meetup.com
this can be done from your e-mail account (not through meetup) and there are no restrictions.  I know you just want to get the Organizers, but this way you can get the word out quickly, and everyone (all the college kids in the meetup groups) will ALSO see the message, thereby notifying them in advance, and they can contact their own organizers if they are interested (add something to that effect in the text).

I just got home and recieved the original announcement or I would have told you all this sooner.

Ed

p.s. You can get the group numbers from the Groups you've already sent to, and subtract them from your main list, and e-mail the remaining groups, so as to not duplicate your efforts.

----------


## Jennifer Reynolds

///

----------


## Jennifer Reynolds

///

----------


## Jennifer Reynolds

///

----------


## AZ Libertarian

I beg to differ.
You tried 

ronpaul-176@meetup.com

that's much different from what I gave you

ronpaul-7-announce@meetup.com

I'm telling you I can e-mail all 666 groups from my Yahoo web-based e-mail account.

----------


## Jennifer Reynolds

///

----------


## AZ Libertarian

what group are you in?  I'll send one to it.
(I tried to PM you, but your settings won't allow it)

----------


## Jennifer Reynolds

///

----------


## Jennifer Reynolds

///

----------


## Jean

I am taking 25 thru 50. Jeanh

----------


## Jennifer Reynolds

///

----------


## Jennifer Reynolds

///

----------


## Syren123

> PLease don't.  Those groups have already been emailed.  We need 226 through 250.  Or is that what you meant to say?


I made a new meetup account and for some reason it's letting me email more than 12.  I actually did my remaining 13 (groups 13-25).

Ready for the next group of 25.  I'll do 226-250 if nobody has yet.

----------


## AZ Libertarian

Hey - no problem.  I was just trying to assist.
Can you tell me - I am an Organizer - am I limited to the number of e-mails I send?  
(and don't worry - I haven't sent anything to anyone - and won't)

----------


## Jean

I will do 251 thru 275 - JeanH

----------


## Jennifer Reynolds

///

----------


## Syren123

Sonofabitch.
12 messages per day max.  I'm maxed out again.  Someone please take 226-250.

12 per day is WAY BETTER than 25 per month.  I never send any messages except on my own meetup's board and those don't count toward your quota.  They define 'day' as midnight to midnight, so after midnight, I can do another group of 25.  That's the one positive thing about insomnia - so much free time.

----------


## Jennifer Reynolds

///

----------


## Jennifer Reynolds

///

----------


## Syren123

You've done great, Jennifer.  It's a great idea and your directions/info/research is amazing.  Yes, it looks like it was a ton of work for you.  Thanks for taking that on.  We'll get the rest of the meetups sent out, don't worry.  It just may take a day or two.

----------


## Jennifer Reynolds

///

----------


## Jennifer Reynolds

///

----------


## Jennifer Reynolds

///

----------


## Jean

I got 251 thru 273 before I maxed out! JeanH

----------


## Jennifer Reynolds

///

----------


## PatriotOne

> I just created another email account and another Meetup account.  So I will take 226-250.  Forget about 274 and 275.  Too hard.
> 
> So can we get someone to email 276 -300 please?


I just did 274 and 275 since I had 2 emails left to send of my 25.

----------


## Jennifer Reynolds

///

----------


## Jennifer Reynolds

///

----------


## PatriotOne

> I just created another email account and another Meetup account.  So I will take 226-250.  Forget about 274 and 275.  Too hard.
> 
> So can we get someone to email 276 -300 please?


I just sent my 26th email (#276).  Not sure why it let me go over my limit but I am going to try to do 276-300.  I'll let you know when it makes me stop.

Well crud.  I must of missed one of my group earlier because I just got the message that I hit my 25.  I have nooooooo idea who I missed between groups 51 thru 75.

Group 276 is done though.

----------


## Jennifer Reynolds

///

----------


## Vali

I will send some, what numbers haven't been sent yet?

----------


## mrchubbs

I can help as well.  Give me 25 to do.  I just joined meetup earlier today so I should have a full 25 available, I guess.

---
http://marcg.net/blog

----------


## Jennifer Reynolds

///

----------


## Jennifer Reynolds

///

----------


## Vali

Okay, I will take from it from 326...

----------


## Jennifer Reynolds

///

----------


## mrchubbs

Ok I'll do 351-375


-----
http://marcg.net/blog

----------


## Jean

Val take 277 thru 300 and mr chubbs take 326 thru 350 i would guess!

----------


## Jennifer Reynolds

///

----------


## Jennifer Reynolds

///

----------


## Jennifer Reynolds

///

----------


## Jennifer Reynolds

///

----------


## mrchubbs

Did all 25 except 1 ... 

359 gave me a msg that the owner's email has bounced, so it refused to let me send to that one.

This is a great effort to reach a bunch of people.

-Chubbs

----
http://marcg.net/blog

----------


## PatriotOne

> The next group in need of covering is 401-425.



Any takers for 401 thru 425?

----------


## abstrusezincate

It's good that you're doing this, although we're already locally putting together a college response team.

----------


## Vali

Done with 326 to 350.

----------


## Vali

I have two sends left, #347 does not go through, and #343 is Baghdad, I figure they have enough on their plate.

----------


## mport1

> Done with 326 to 350.


I'll get 351 to 375

----------


## PatriotOne

> I'll get 351 to 375


Ack!  I hope it's not too late.  That groups been done already.  

This is the next group that needs to be done:

401 thru 425

----------


## RonPaulLibrary

Jennifer,

You might want to edit your opening post to point people to the PDF flyers.  They will look much better than just printing out the web pages.

All of them are here:

http://ronpaullibrary.org/reprints.php

----------


## PatriotOne

> , and #343 is Baghdad, I figure they have enough on their plate.


LMAO!!!!

----------


## PatriotOne

> I'll get 351 to 375




I hope it's not too late. That groups been done already. 

This is the next group that needs to be done:

401 thru 425

----------


## mport1

> Ack!  I hope it's not too late.  That groups been done already.  
> 
> This is the next group that needs to be done:
> 
> 401 thru 425


My bad, didn't see that.  Well I didn't get too far so I'll take that list.

----------


## ShaneC

just hit 31, about to hit 424 & 379

----------


## Jennifer Reynolds

///

----------


## PatriotOne

Who wants 426 thru 450?

----------


## bbachtung

I'll take 76 through 100.

Just kidding.






I'll take 426 through 450.

----------


## PatriotOne

> I'll take 76 through 100.
> 
> Just kidding.
> 
> I'll take 426 through 450.


hehe...right on.

Who wants 451 thru 475?

----------


## Jennifer Reynolds

///

----------


## RonPaulLibrary

> I will let people know they exist.  I appreciate you doing that.  It is great.  But I don't want to steer everyone away from the Lew's site.  He does a great job, has links to videos, other articles brilliant people have written about Lew and his site is fantastic to teach people the values that this country needs if Ron Paul would have any chance at being effective.  
> 
> I am sure I will have a ton of emails though and I will send them your way.


Good point about Lew's site.  It's definitely a great Paul resource.  I'll add his link to the flyers also.

----------


## PatriotOne

Who wants 451 thru 475?  Someone?  Anyone?

----------


## bbachtung

Just finished 426 through 450.

----------


## PatriotOne

> Just finished 426 through 450.


right on  

Who wants 451 thru 475? Someone? Anyone?

----------


## Jennifer Reynolds

///

----------


## AZ Libertarian

OK - I finished the work I had to do, and then went and notified Groups 500 through 523 before it maxed me out.  I hope that helps some.

----------


## freedom_junkie

OK http://ronpaul.meetup.com/341/ got hit, that's me. East Long Island NY. I love when these operations happen, I really do. I will send this out to the group, but we are stretched already w/ what we are doing. Operation Call Iowa is still going on. Planning many festivals & rallys, sign waves, sign making, endorsements etc. Will get to this one as soon as some relief comes. Good idea. You might want to send this to the forums of each meetup, there is no limit for posting next time

----------


## LibertyEagle

////

----------


## PatriotOne

......

----------


## PatriotOne

RCA.  

Here are the instructions from Jennifer.  You can take groups 451 thru 475.  Thanks much  


_Again, here is what needs to be done for all the new folks:


You are sending this message:

Hi all,

We have started Operation College Campus. Need all Meetup groups to participate. It is easy, cheap, and a great way to get the word out. 

Please click on: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=10998 for details. If you have questions, email Jennifer at ronpaulproject@mail.com



ok. 

Just copy that right message right now. Then go to http://ronpaul.meetup.com/about/ You may have to sign in to Meetup.
That link gives you a list of all the groups in the country. They are numbered. Find your series of 25.

Click on the first group in the series. On the left is a picture, maybe, of an organizer, pic or no, it will have a link that says "questions?" and something you can click on to send the message. Click on that link.

Hit paste. (You already copied the message from here).

Hit send.

Done.

Now hit the back button until you are back to the main list. Click on second group in your series. Repeat._

----------


## Jennifer Reynolds

///

----------


## RonPaulLibrary

> I updated the original post to include your link.  Back at ya.


Updated PDF flyers have been posted.  Adjusted the margins and added a link to Lew's site.

----------


## PatriotOne

RCA?  Did you get this message?  Are you doing these groups?  Need confiramtion if so.





> RCA.  
> 
> Here are the instructions from Jennifer.  You can take groups 451 thru 475.  Thanks much  
> 
> 
> _Again, here is what needs to be done for all the new folks:
> 
> 
> You are sending this message:
> ...

----------


## Razmear

Sent to Groups 85 and 215 (Upstate SC) with instructions for them to forward on to others. 

eb

----------


## PatriotOne

> Sent to Groups 85 and 215 (Upstate SC) with instructions for them to forward on to others. 
> 
> eb


All groups up through 450 have already been done.  Any chance you can do some more?   Groups 476 thru 500 perhaps?

----------


## Jennifer Reynolds

///

----------


## Jennifer Reynolds

///

----------


## PatriotOne

Help wanted!  Almost done.  Need 9 people to cover these groups.  Cheap pay, but very satisfying work regardless  


These are only 9 remaining groups that need to be covered:

451 thru 475 (maybe, unless RCA is doing themneed confirmation)
476 thru 500
526 thru 550
551 thru 575
576 thru 600
601 thru 625
626 thru 650
651 thru 675
676 thru 683
524 and 525

----------


## Jennifer Reynolds

///

----------


## Jennifer Reynolds

///

----------


## Jennifer Reynolds

///

----------


## Jennifer Reynolds

///

----------


## Jennifer Reynolds

///
///

----------


## Jennifer Reynolds

///

----------


## Jennifer Reynolds

///

----------


## randolphus maximus

I'll take 601-625

----------


## Jennifer Reynolds

///

----------


## Jennifer Reynolds

///

----------


## randolphus maximus

Done. I'm off to bed!

----------


## JosephTheLibertarian

OK. I'll do it. Instructions? Send out 25 messages? Will I have to individually or can I send multiple?

I don't use meet up a lot but I think I can do it without any problem. Let me know.

----------


## Jennifer Reynolds

//

----------


## JosephTheLibertarian

No more?

----------


## Jennifer Reynolds

///

v

----------


## gocubsgo

I did:
576 thru 600

Night All.

----------


## Jennifer Reynolds

///

----------


## JosephTheLibertarian

> Thanks Joseph.
> 
> You are actually going to the group's meetup site and sending the message via the any questions link under the moderator.  So, yes you have to do it individually.  Will you take 526-550?  The groups are numbered.
> 
> You are sending this message:
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> We have started Operation College Campus. Need all Meetup groups to participate. It is easy, cheap, and a great way to get the word out.
> ...


k. doing it now. Why not create multiple accounts?

----------


## Jennifer Reynolds

///

----------


## Jennifer Reynolds

///

----------


## Jennifer Reynolds

vvv

----------


## JosephTheLibertarian

526-550

you could always use those disposable email address sites

just did 2

----------


## JosephTheLibertarian

I'll be done with this in a few min.. if no other people volunteer, I may go for more batches

Should I leave my email address checked?

----------


## JosephTheLibertarian

this is odd.. one group has 9 members, yet no organizer hm

how do I contact this group?

----------


## Jennifer Reynolds

///

----------


## Jennifer Reynolds

///

----------


## JosephTheLibertarian

nah

one would be www.mailinator.com  no registration required

----------


## Jennifer Reynolds

///

----------


## JosephTheLibertarian

finished that batch

I'll take them 

confirmation??

----------


## JosephTheLibertarian

hello?

----------


## Jennifer Reynolds

///

----------


## JosephTheLibertarian

sure j/k lol

doing them right now. np 

Yeah, even Frank Luntz said that Ron Paul volunteers were EVERYWHERE in the late debate... no other candidate has this kind of grassroots, guys like Obama have to pay for theirs.

----------


## JosephTheLibertarian

I did 551-575

now on to 626-648

----------


## Jennifer Reynolds

///

----------


## JosephTheLibertarian

completed 626-648 + 524 & 525 

mission accomplished

night

----------


## ZandarKoad

> If the school says no, then consider trying to set up your own table on the sidewalk outside the school. This may not work for many reasons: the students may park on campus and they don't walk on the sidewalk; or the city may not allow it. DO NOT BREAK ANY LAWS. If you are going to try this approach, make sure you call the local police first and find out the rules and regulations for being on the sidewalk. We are not a bunch of hoodlums. We are respectable Ron Paul supporters!


I have extensive real life experience engaging in free speech on public sidewalks, and these are my recommendations for your consideration.

If it is indeed a public sidewalk or if the campus is a STATE campus, then it is not PRIVATE PROPERTY.  It is, in fact, PUBLIC PROPERTY.  This means you can do whatever you darn well please.  Now, don't get me wrong.  If you are doing something potentially flamatory (ie religous speech) you will probably get complaints, and there may even be some school administrators who will ask/demand that you leave.  If people really really don't like you, the police might be called and may threaten arrest, etc.  If you are on PUBLIC PROPERTY, I suggest you stand your mother effing ground and get a lawyer if necessary.  The cops can't tell you to leave.  However, if you are on PRIVATE PROPERTY, I suggest you don't start in the first place.

If you are simply telling others about Ron Paul/handing out flyers, I can't imagine that you would get very many complaints at all.  In fact, most will probably LOVE to see you there.  And if someone asked you about your 'permit' for your activities you could impress them with your knowledge of the constitution and the first amendment.

----------


## rysmith2023

I covered 683-649.
I skipped any outside of the US.
I skipped any with an organizer I'd already notified.
I passed this info to some friends. 
Good Luck!
rysmith2023

----------


## Jennifer Reynolds

///

----------


## kylebrotherton

In Washington State, we got permission from two community colleges in Snohomish County.  I was at one today.  We had a table, under a canopy.  They let us walk around handing out fliers.  We were polite and friendly.  Got a great response.

----------


## ThePieSwindler

I'm GOING to college soon. I'm going to try to get a sizable group at my school to do some Ron Paul activism.

----------


## Jennifer Reynolds

///

----------


## Jennifer Reynolds

///

----------


## Jennifer Reynolds

///

----------


## LibertyEagle

I think you're being too hard on yourself, Jennifer.  That's what I think.   I think I just read the post in the stickies that you were talking about.  That sounds like a Meetup organizer; not someone directly with the campaign.  Sounds like he's frustrated for the same reason you are.  He can't get anyone to do anything besides sit at their keyboards either.  

You had a good idea.  Your message may or may not have been forwarded by the Meetup Organizers to the respective members of the group.  That could explain the slow response.

----------


## Jennifer Reynolds

///

----------


## Bro.Butch

> In Washington State, we got permission from two community colleges in Snohomish County.  I was at one today.  We had a table, under a canopy.  They let us walk around handing out fliers.  We were polite and friendly.  Got a great response.


This is how it is @ Auburn you ask permission and they allow you to have a table on the main concourse. Several thousand people will come by. I think Aug. 15 is when they are having the RP table !!!

----------


## mport1

> Well, here is an update.  Sadly, I have received less than 8 emails regarding this subject.  I thought there would be a lot more.  I learned a lot through this and through mail I receive from others when  I write articles and I thought I would share it with you.
> 
> We all come up with ideas all the time that we think are terrific.  Some are, some not.  But, we cannot expect everyone to jump on board OUR idea just because we think it is terrific.  This taught me a couple of things.  One, I cannot expect the campaign to jump just because the all powerful me came up with an idea.  They must get 20,000 ideas a day.  And two, it made me more determined than ever to focus on the goals of the campaign and help them with their projects.  Like the Iowa focus and things like that.  
> 
> That way, when the campaign asks for help I can jump in with both feet and not be bogged down by my own projects.  It really hit home for me today when I read that post by a coordinator for the campaign, or whatever he is (It is now a sticky called primaries focus or something.)  He was complaining that with all this support out here, the campaign can barely get a handful of people to help when they ask.
> 
> Yesterday, when I was trying to find 25 people to help me send out messages, just messages, pre-written even, it took over 1300 viewers before I got help from 13 people.  But that is mostly my own hubris thinking that MY idea is so brilliant that of course everyone should stop what they are doing to help me.
> 
> Anyway, I thought I would share my soul searching moments.  Not sure why, but who knows, someone else may be sharing frustrations that I was having.  I now realize a lot of my problems stemmed from my own demands, my own unrealistic expectations and not a lack of support from hq or others on this board.  
> ...


I feel your pain.  It is extremley hard to get people motivated (even hard working Ron Paul volunteers).  Sometimes it feels like you are yelling into a vacuum.  Wish there was some way to concentrate on the important efforts like this and push some of the debate and discussions to the side.

----------


## Jennifer Reynolds

///
///

----------


## Mr. White

I know the college aged members of our meet up group here in tallahassee will be doing it with no prompt from the campagin.

----------


## goldenequity

> I know the college aged members of our meet up group here in tallahassee will be doing it with no prompt from the campagin.


Here is a paste for you Jennifer. 

*roxic27*

    "Heres the gist of it. The FEC (Federal Election Commission) has a code of rules and regulations that apparently makes the IRS codebook look like nursery rhymes. And, because other groups are not, shall we say, encouraging our campaign it is especially important that we follow the code to perfection. The code mostly deals with money - how it is received by the campaign, how it is used, etc. The tricky part for grassroots campaigns is that our activities must clearly be separate (in general) from the National campaign or someone is gonna end up in a little prison cell with a roommate named Bubba.

    What they explained to us is this: They hate it, but they have to live by it. *They want, they need for us to do what were doing and do more of it.*

*Do you see what this means? It means we dont have to wait on the national organization to make decisions.* We dont have to feel stymied because we dont know what they want. The truth is this: they cant tell us! Its not that they dont want to, its just that they arent allowed to. So, you and I can promote Dr. Paul with our best efforts. We can coordinate with each other and help each other as we have been doing. And we can do more of it.

*Thats the only direction we really need. In the end, there are two campaigns - national and grassroots.*"
The whole thread is found *HERE*

randy

----------


## LibertyEagle

> So, I suppose those who think this is a good idea, go ahead with it.  Those who want to wait for the campaign to take over this idea, do nothing.  I don't know what we are going to do here in Phoenix.  We have planned this, organized it, and now I am thinking of dropping the whole thing.  It is hard to send people to a support system that is not in place.  Of course waiting will be deadly.
> 
> What do I know?
> 
> Anyone out there have any ideas?


What is needed in terms of a support system?  Is that something we could put together on a grassroots level?

----------


## Roxi

> this is odd.. one group has 9 members, yet no organizer hm
> 
> how do I contact this group?



join the group

----------


## Gee

> What do I know?
> 
> Anyone out there have any ideas?


I would say you seem to be more motivated and capable to get this done than the campaign, so go for it. Campaign HQ can only do so much, and I don't think they are doing a very good job. I'd just sidestep them. There is nothing campaign HQ can do which the grassroots cannot. I am personally a bit miffed that I contributed so much money to the central campaign instead of grassroots efforts.

----------


## sylvania

Pleasde don't be miffed.  I can understand how you feel, but they are so overworked and are trying to run their campaign and all of the many expenses on a shoe-string budget.

Also, thanks to people like you, RP got a HUGE amount of "free" press when his 2nd quarter cash on hand was higher than McCain's so you got to "double-contribute", once to campaign headquarters and once for the "free" press he received for his cash on hand.

----------


## Jennifer Reynolds

///

----------


## DeadheadForPaul

Jenn, i think you should take charge of this

Some of my friends start classes TOMORROW.  We need to get on this NOW

You seem to be on the ball, so i say sidestep the campaign and someone get on the Facebook group and make contacts

----------


## Jennifer Reynolds

///

----------


## Jennifer Reynolds

///

----------


## Bacon

We were handing out flyers and had a booth set up today here at Auburn University.  We had a lot of people say they saw stickers or signs with "Who Is Ron Paul?" and they had gotten interested. Pretty cool to see a viral, grassroots success..

----------


## JaylieWoW

My bosses daughter is a student at Auburn.

This doesn't really add any worthwhile information to this post, but she knows I'm a Ron Paul supporter, I'll be interested to see if she mentions it to me next time she's in town.

----------


## Jennifer Reynolds

///

----------


## Badger Paul

Yes you certainly have done a lot of hard work. Be proud of yourself.

----------


## Jennifer Reynolds

//

/

----------


## Nefertiti

A friendly reminder-To register voters in some places you have to have to be trained and certified as a registrar. And in some places, you cannot legally register voters (collect their voter registration cards and return them for them) and campaign for a particular candidate at the same time. You might be able to hand out voter registration forms in those cases, but you can't collect them. Please update your notes about this Jennifer-we don't want the students doing illegal things and creating blowback for the campaign.

----------


## bc2208

I plan on sitting at spots on campus doing this with friends when I go back in 3 weeks. I thought about handing out RP yard signs. They are expensive but fit nicely into dorm windows and on doors and wall. I'm also going to organize carpools to go up to NH. Thanks for your help Jen.

----------


## klamath

> Thanks Badger.  I sure hope it turns into something.
> 
> Whoever made this a sticky...Totally cool!  
> 
> I have pasted this EVERYWHERE.  We are going to ASU on Tuesday.  We have 500 copies of the articles and 5 people helping out.  Will let you know how it goes.  What works, what didn't. That kind of thing.
> 
> 500 copies of 8 pages stapled was $210 bucks.   (So actually that is 4000 copies.)  
> 
> We will see how it goes.  I also have some cheap fliers to hand out that say the same things only in bullet points.
> ...


Great job Jennifer.   115? That isn't bad. That is what it is over Baghdad at 3 am in the morning

----------


## Omnica

Is there a quick half-page summary of Dr. Paul's platform?

I'm looking for an easy marketing flyer to put in strategic places around
my campus, The Ohio State University.

----------


## Jennifer Reynolds

///

----------


## rpsupporter

it would be great to hear some college students' voices call in their support for Dr. Paul:

http://shilliber.com/listings/12-Ron-Paul

----------


## David Stratton

Duquesne starts back on the 27th. I will be personally overseeing handouts of information on that day. Anyone else near Pittsburgh is welcome to get in touch with me. 607-592-3386 or strattond@duq.edu. No stalkers please. I'm already dating one and she's plenty creepy! <3

----------


## Jennifer Reynolds

///

----------


## Jennifer Reynolds

///

----------


## Thelibertywire

I am running(unofficially) the Georgia State University college blitz. 

If you want information on the event, send me a PM, and when everything is compiled, I will let you know.

 



PS: we hear you Jennifer, don't worry

----------


## Jennifer Reynolds

///

----------


## libertysilver

How about starting a meetup group on every college campus.

We just did that here today.  

This will get Ron Paul activities going on around the campuses.

For example.  If you are in Syracuse, New York and have a meetup group there,

start promoting for students.  When Students join your group and a
leader emerges, get them to start a meetup group at their school.

Like The University of Syracuse Ron Paul 2008 Meetup Group.

If they need help, the Buffalo group goes to help, but otherwise just
let the students get on with it.  They will thrive that way.

They'll have a blast.

And they will get things going in their own way in the dorms and soforth.

I think this will eventually start to happen naturally anyways.

----------


## Jennifer Reynolds

///

----------


## M.Bellmore

Maybe another approach is to imagine what a college student might carry around that you could offer for free along with some Ron Paul material. One idea might be #2 pencils printed with Ron Paul 2008 and the website address.

Other ideas?

= Mark

----------


## Jennifer Reynolds

///

----------


## richard1984

These cards are really nice (good information) and ON SALE right now (for the next hour and fifteen minutes  )  But yeah, I just ordered some.  They'll be great to hand out when I talk to people about him (which I've been doing a whole lot of since my friends are back from summer break  )!

----------


## princessredtights

Here's a group I just found out about ...  they have chapters across the country 


Students for Sensible Drug Policy 
http://www.ssdp.org/chapters/

----------


## richard1984

Yesterday I came up with a great (though maybe a little silly) idea for the campus blitz, and I'm totally going to do this.  I'm going to make a backpack anchored Ron Paul sign.  It'll be tall--extending above my head.  And I'll change the signs around, personalizing them to make Ron Paul sound very appealing to the college crowd.  I'm really pumped about this.  My "Ron Paul 2008" button gets a lot of attention/looks, so I know a big sign sticking out of my backpack will _really_ stand out.  
I hope my description makes sense.  Just imagine the signs on sticks that people carry around at Ron Paul speeches and stuff.  I want to make one that I can carry around in my backpack and that will be taller than my head so everyone around can see it.  I'm gonna feel a little insecure to begin with, but I'll know it's for the best cause, so I'll have confidence I usually don't have.
I'm really excited about doing this.  I'm not usually very out-going, but Ron Paul inspires me.  If the media won't cover him and all of his greatness, then we've gotta step up our game people!!!
I'll keep you updated on how construction is going.  Hopefully I can be carrying my big Ron Paul sign around campus everyday really soon!  
I'm pumped.  

All other college students should do this, too!  It'd be so much better than bumper stickers and shirts and buttons.  
And we can personalize them.  Make them really catchy.  It'll be so awesome.
This could be big...don't you think?

----------


## richard1984

> These cards are really nice (good information) and ON SALE right now (for the next hour and fifteen minutes  )  But yeah, I just ordered some.  They'll be great to hand out when I talk to people about him (which I've been doing a whole lot of since my friends are back from summer break  )!


I'm an idiot.  I didn't include the link.  Here it is: http://www.libertytalk.com/liberty_card.php

----------


## DjLoTi

Right on Richard. Biggups to you.

----------


## LibertyEagle

Anyone actually DOING anything to distribute Ron Paul's stances on the issues to college students?  We have THREE months and then this thing is all over.

Do we want to win enough to step out of our comfort zones?

----------


## M.Bellmore

I am working on getting a flyer into the the universities college newspaper in our area. They allow a  8 1/2 x 11 flyer insert.

So my thoughts on both sides 
Side 1: Founding Fathers
Side 2: either: One of the great flyers I saw posted here on his record and issues, A candidate comparison chart, or both (both might be tricky)

Thoughts?

I would distribute, but I am away from home 10 out of 14 days, and the college is about 4 hours away.

----------


## Thunderbolt

...

----------


## zebov

> I am working on getting a flyer into the the universities college newspaper in our area. They allow a  8 1/2 x 11 flyer insert.
> 
> So my thoughts on both sides 
> Side 1: Founding Fathers
> Side 2: either: One of the great flyers I saw posted here on his record and issues, A candidate comparison chart, or both (both might be tricky)
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> I would distribute, but I am away from home 10 out of 14 days, and the college is about 4 hours away.


Reccomendations:
 - Include a Sudoku on the page.  Seriously.  It works.  This will get people to actually keep the insert around during class. With this, you'll want to make the insert NOT glossy.  People should be able to write on it easily.
 - Concentrate on issues that are targeted toward college students.  The liberty card has a pretty good run-down of the ones college-students favor: http://www.libertytalk.com/liberty_card.php
 - Make sure there is a bullet-pointed list that covers what you REALLY want to get across.  This list should stand out from everything else.  Everyone will read through the bullet-point list so long as it is short and concise; then, the interested will read further into the paragraphs of information.

I like this idea a lot.  I'll see how much it costs to get this done here at Purdue.

----------


## ghemminger

Go 4 it dude!

----------


## Thunderbolt

...
.

----------


## Thunderbolt

...

----------


## goldenequity

Don't know who thot of it first..... but *here*'s a picture of your "idea" richard 




> Yesterday I came up with a great (though maybe a little silly) idea for the campus blitz, and I'm totally going to do this.  I'm going to make a backpack anchored Ron Paul sign.  It'll be tall--extending above my head.  And I'll change the signs around, personalizing them to make Ron Paul sound very appealing to the college crowd.  I'm really pumped about this.  My "Ron Paul 2008" button gets a lot of attention/looks, so I know a big sign sticking out of my backpack will _really_ stand out.  
> I hope my description makes sense.  Just imagine the signs on sticks that people carry around at Ron Paul speeches and stuff.  I want to make one that I can carry around in my backpack and that will be taller than my head so everyone around can see it.  I'm gonna feel a little insecure to begin with, but I'll know it's for the best cause, so I'll have confidence I usually don't have.
> I'm really excited about doing this.  I'm not usually very out-going, but Ron Paul inspires me.  If the media won't cover him and all of his greatness, then we've gotta step up our game people!!!
> I'll keep you updated on how construction is going.  Hopefully I can be carrying my big Ron Paul sign around campus everyday really soon!  
> I'm pumped.  
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a great and comfortable setup..... go for it.
> ...

----------


## LibertyEagle

> We did this yesterday.  We tried fliers and articles.  Many fliers ended up on the ground, the articles they kept.  Can't tell you why.  But the campus did not appreciate the mess with the fliers.  Many of us stuck around to pick them all up.  For some reason the articles they took.  Maybe because they look like handouts they get in class and they are used to keeping that stuff.  Maybe because they were interesting.  I don't know.  
> 
> We tried several different fliers and got the same reaction, so I don't think it was content.  
> 
> Plus, the campaign cannot give out the Ron Paul articles, we can - so I heard.  So we might as well take advantage of that and do what they are not allowed to do.


This is the same thing that Jennifer said.  Sounds like we need to be printing up packets of the articles and get people busy visiting campuses.

Anyone willing to do this?  I'll help pay for some of the printing costs, if you guys are willing to go pass them out.

----------


## Travis

Yesterday, myself and a couple of other students went to the main parking lot at ASU (which holds up to 5,000 cars) hit up about 80% of all the cars that were there. I would have to say we put out close to 3,000 fliers. We are planning to do this every two weeks with a different flier. 
We are also in the process of getting an officially recognized organization here at ASU for Ron Paul. We will see how that turns out.

----------


## AZ Libertarian

> Yesterday, myself and a couple of other students went to the main parking lot at ASU (which holds up to 5,000 cars) hit up about 80% of all the cars that were there. I would have to say we put out close to 3,000 fliers. We are planning to do this every two weeks with a different flier. 
> We are also in the process of getting an officially recognized organization here at ASU for Ron Paul. We will see how that turns out.


I thought you didn't like forums...

----------


## C11Warwick

Does anyone know specific regulations on promoting candidates at service academies?  Before even mentioning it to my chain of command, I wanted to know if anyone here any insights.

----------


## M.Bellmore

> Reccomendations:
>  - Include a Sudoku on the page.  Seriously.  It works.  This will get people to actually keep the insert around during class. With this, you'll want to make the insert NOT glossy.  People should be able to write on it easily.
>  - Concentrate on issues that are targeted toward college students.  The liberty card has a pretty good run-down of the ones college-students favor: http://www.libertytalk.com/liberty_card.php
>  - Make sure there is a bullet-pointed list that covers what you REALLY want to get across.  This list should stand out from everything else.  Everyone will read through the bullet-point list so long as it is short and concise; then, the interested will read further into the paragraphs of information.
> 
> I like this idea a lot.  I'll see how much it costs to get this done here at Purdue.



Let me know if you come up with a design. It sounds like a good idea! I know it'll cost me $375 (plus costs to produce). If you come up with a design that works, perhaps we could get bulk discounts. I was thinking inserts into campus newspapers, but your idea would also work as handouts!

----------


## Thunderbolt

...

----------


## USPatriot36

What are some links to some good articles/flyers designed for college students?

----------


## LibertyEagle

> What are some links to some good articles/flyers designed for college students?


Hi.  See the 1st post in this thread.  Jennifer linked to more than several very good ones.

----------


## m4ff3w

I had the though last night of creating a new campus organization, this organization while not directly linked to the campaign would most definitely lend an endorsement and try as hard as possible to win votes for Dr Paul.

Students for Freedom at the University of Texas - San Antonio.
"Free minds, Free markets, Free country"

I had this thought mainly as a way to get Ron Paul to speak on campus, I proposed the idea of getting Dr Paul here to Young Conservatives of Texas and was told they won't endorse anyone until after the primaries.  I know the president (Laura Elizabeth Morales - you may remember her from CNN speaking kindly about the good Doctor) is a supporter of Paul but the organization just won't endorse anyone yet.

I then thought that this org could do well to promote ideas of liberty and freedom to the campus indefinitely.  

Any thoughts?

----------


## mdh

I would say see if such an organization already exists.  LP folks have setup campus groups across the country...

----------


## m4ff3w

Actually, we don't.

----------


## m4ff3w

The closest we have is Young Conservatives of Texas.  Which won't actually endorse a candidate.

I'll see what I need to do to create a SO.  My school has about 29,000 students.  Hopefully I can spread the word on the good Doctor and liberty in general.

----------


## m4ff3w

Anyone have any thoughts/guidance?

----------


## Bradley in DC

Please more descriptive titles when starting a new thread.  Also, before starting a new thread, please check and see if one on your topic already exists.  Taking a minute to read the guidelines makes the forum much easier for the other members.

Josh and Bryan put a lot of time, energy, effort and thought into how to make the forum as successful as possible.

----------


## PollM

Dear Friends and Members, I suggested that we discuss the issues as much as possible since Ron is right on the issues. It's what people want to hear. Try to tie the issues to Ron.

Look at this  http://www.youpolls.com/details.asp?pid=608.

Hillary and other are not going to handle this any differently. I suggest we try to use these issues of opportunity to explain to people what we stand for. We should also create these issues. Spread this around.

----------


## jacmicwag

There are six of us who have started a Write an Iowa Student e-mail program. This is an easy and effective way to get Ron's message out to college students across Iowa. We need at least 20 people cranking out about 100 a day (takes an hour) to cover all Iowa colleges in about one month. Drop me a private message or email at johnjackwagner2@yahoo for details. 

This is starting to reap returns with several students writing back wanting to get involved.

----------


## dmcnamara

At the School of Visual Arts, a Ron Paul club made some very entertaining videos involving a rainbow as well as supporting Ron Paul.

The video is here on youtube:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Kz_0-LSqUQ

----------


## yaz

it's a ridiculous notion that focusing on him being a conservative republican won't help!  i'm not going after liberals i'm going after moderates and republicans.  most people here in texas are conservative anyway.

----------


## justinc.1089

Yeah we have to remember to prioritize our efforts. Our priority is to get him nominated right now, which will be done mainly by conservative republican people. So I think we need to focus on targeting those groups of people first, and everyone else secondly, but do that simultaneously, just put more effort and focus towards the people that will be more likely to be nominating a republican candidate.

----------

